# Freeman Beetle Trap



## Butts Bees (Oct 3, 2010)

Just bought some hive on Oct. 2nd here in Mississippi and they were treated by the apiary that morning using the following for SHB :
Coral... mixed in a 10:1 ratio with SoySurf (Natural Soy Oil) as a carrier agent... We use heavy duty paper towels torn into 6"x6" squares and thoroughly soaked in this solution... place one square on the bottom board, at the rear.
Yesterday Oct.16th at around noon I placed the Freeman Beetle Traps...and 24hrs. later I took the picture below.
Chemicals do not work like this does. We all need to reconsider our methods. 
http://flic.kr/p/8HSZRn


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

I have made some oil traps that I move to a hive that has a problem. They do work very well. I have been able to keep hives in just about full shade with them and not have problems with SHB. The chemicals are not an option as I do not put anything in my hives. I feed sugar syrup for winter and to stimulate brood rearing in the spring. As far as mites go the bees will take care of them are they will die.


----------



## TexasTim (Oct 20, 2010)

You give me hope. Those filthy beetles have pretty much put me out of biz since 2008.
Thanks a lot...


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

Ive never heard of that particular "treatment" for SHB, but I know if I saw that many beetles in a colony I would be worried I would soon find that box empty...looks like your gettin a good foothold on them..keep it up


----------



## beemanbob (May 28, 2010)

Not wanting to sound stupid but what exactly is "Coral", where can you buy it and how does your treatment work?


----------



## arcowandbeegirl (Oct 11, 2010)

you can buy it at a farm or livestock supply store. It used on livestock for fly and lice repellent. Co-Ral is usually sold in a dust form in a shaker can. I only know this because I have cattle.


----------



## S&H (Feb 25, 2010)

Sounds like an alternative to CheckMite; looks like they both contain the organophosphate Coumaphos.


----------

